# New Years in Sydney; HELP!



## NellieBean (Aug 4, 2011)

This year, I am heading out travelling and will be in Sydney for the festive period including New Years. The thing is, I haven't got a clue where to go or what to do for New year! There will be two of us travelling, and we already have our accommodation sorted. But it is just sorting out where to go now.

We're both very big party animals, and anything like a street party near the bridge and fireworks would be ideal! But is there anywhere anyone would suggest. We are actually staying in Sydney and just round the corner from Oxford Street. We're not really the type to sit down and have a dinner whilst celebrating, we'd prefer something a lot more lively. Any suggestions for two young Brits heading out?


----------



## DVDHoek (Jun 6, 2011)

Good one! Can't answer tho, got the same question!


----------



## fultygp (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm the same, planning on going to sydney for new year! would be good to get a bit of info!


----------



## charlene (Jun 25, 2011)

Good question! I also land in Sydney in 4 weeks and my friend and u will be in sydney the same time! Which hostel have you booked fir christmas? 

Isn't it mad talking and planing Xmas now!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Nellie Bean, 

Well you actually kind of need to get this stuff sorted kind of early - Sydney is MAD around New Years! Great fun though.. Have you looked at what type of night your hostel is offering? Are they doing anything special? I went around around Bondi and Coogee one New Years and that was amazing, though I am partial to that area. Manly is meant to be pretty good but obv a bit away from the action. I'm sure there is loads around Newtown and stuff aswell if you want to escape the centre of the backpacker scene, all depends on what your into!


----------

